# Moving w/ 6 yr old in school



## TAK (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello -
My husband has been offered a position in Australia (Brisbane). If he accepts, we would move from the US to Australia in January. Our son is currently in first grade, and would be half way through his school year in January. In Brisbane, of course, the school year starts in January. I am looking for advice as to whether we should expect to restart our son in year 1, or try to move him into year 2. Are the education systems comparable? I know this will have to be a conversation we have with the school, but I would love to hear from others who have gone through this transition.


----------



## Misslenna (May 16, 2011)

I too am facing a similar situation. I am starting university over there and we are moving in December. We too are moving from the US to Australia and I had the same question. I was told by an aussie friend that they will try to place him with kids similar to his age (my son is 7 now but will be 8 in March) so instead of him repeating the 2nd grade, we are going to place him in 3rd. I also had him take a placement test to see where he was academically and he tested at a 3rd grade level (thank God for private school). I hope this kinda helps and I am so nervous about everything. Good luck in your move!


----------



## TAK (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you Misslenna! Your reply is helpful - and it's nice to know we're not alone! We have a conference with my son's current teacher next week and I think I will ask about placement testing. Good luck in your move as well!


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

TAK said:


> Hello -
> My husband has been offered a position in Australia (Brisbane). If he accepts, we would move from the US to Australia in January. Our son is currently in first grade, and would be half way through his school year in January. In Brisbane, of course, the school year starts in January. I am looking for advice as to whether we should expect to restart our son in year 1, or try to move him into year 2. Are the education systems comparable? I know this will have to be a conversation we have with the school, but I would love to hear from others who have gone through this transition.


Hi, I have a first grader also, same situation, moving to Brisbane. I had her start first grade here, with the expectation that she will begin first grade again in late January/February. The Australian public school standards are a lot higher, and I'm hoping that the extra time will bring her close to grade level. Good luck!


----------

